# Show your kayak trailers



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Searching ideas for transporting our 3 three kayaks. Thought about going with a 5x8 utility trailer and modifying from there. Has anyone tried the Harbor Freight version and modified it? Hoping to keep the cost under $800 w/mods. 

*Key Notes*
- 3 kayaks
- No truck, I'm an SUV owner

Please state the length if you don't mind as well. 

Danke-!


----------



## KrzyKjun512 (May 3, 2013)

This trailer was bought in a box at Harbor Freight as well. Took treated Plywood and wrapped it in outdoor carpet for the bottom(you will have to notch it at the corners and drill countersink holes for the tops of the bolts that assemble the frame), made the upper supports out of 2x4's, used framing brackets and screws to join the angles, and sprayed it with rubberized coating. Added some Eyelets here and there and presto... it holds two Hobie PA's. Don't really use it anymore though, ended up getting another trailer. Modding it like that makes it no longer fold of course. And it took a solid day worth of work. You can fit 2 normal kayaks underneath and put one on top. :thumbsup:


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

This is not mine I saw it on the Texas Kayak Fishing Forum. The racks are removable and he added a truck tool box for gear storage.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks gang. Gives me something to work with. Really hoping to find a decent 5x8 & tweak it but man are folks proud of them ($'ssss).


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is mine....no trailer.....just put these on and have yet to try em out...:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

speckhunter944 said:


> This is not mine I saw it on the Texas Kayak Fishing Forum. The racks are removable and he added a truck tool box for gear storage.


That is a good set up, look like my racks w/ cradles.... and I like the tool box idea. I needed racks due to pulling my camper and didn't need another trailer to keep registered!!!!!


----------



## KrzyKjun512 (May 3, 2013)

Stoker1 said:


> Thanks gang. Gives me something to work with. Really hoping to find a decent 5x8 & tweak it but man are folks proud of them ($'ssss).


The one I posted is for sale if your interested.


----------



## fhall4au (Mar 27, 2013)

*Kayak Trailer*

Personal watercraft trailer works perfect for my 12' Native Watercraft Slayer.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

fhall4au said:


> Personal watercraft trailer works perfect for my 12' Native Watercraft Slayer.


I wanted a double PWC trailer but we've got three yaks. Otherwise, it would be my first choice.


----------



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

Im going to have a coworker who can weld aluminum make me some brackets / risers to be able to carry one more on top in the center. Similar to JD's but only the single. I can't do the double like his because I would exceed the weight limit of the trailer.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

mhooligan said:


> Im going to have a coworker who can weld aluminum make me some brackets / risers to be able to carry one more on top in the center. Similar to JD's but only the single. I can't do the double like his because I would exceed the weight limit of the trailer.


Thats exactly what I was thinking he should do. He could just use a PWC trailer for two and build a riser up the middle for the third. Id like to see pics of yours when its done!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fhall4au (Mar 27, 2013)

PWC trailer for 2 and a riser for a 3rd sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Finally-! Got wet for the first time in a long while since moving from our lakeside subdivision.

Bought the wrong trailer and ended up with another one... your standard 5 x 10 utility version. Added a few 2x4's and wha'la. The bottom yak is a 10 footer so I just screwed down some strips to keep it from moving and strapped it. What gear we're hauling fits in the SUV nicely. 

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is mine, built on an aluminum 10x6 motorcycle trailer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Finally-! Got wet for the first time in a long while since moving from our lakeside subdivision.
> 
> Bought the wrong trailer and ended up with another one... your standard 5 x 10 utility version. Added a few 2x4's and wha'la. The bottom yak is a 10 footer so I just screwed down some strips to keep it from moving and strapped it. What gear we're hauling fits in the SUV nicely.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas.


That's a nice utility trailer, but I'd probably sell that and get a boat trailer to modify to cut down on weight unless you also use it fer lawn mowers and stuff. You could probably find a nice boat trailer fer 3 bills and put 2 bills of mods on it (if that) and be ahead of the game...Then sell yours cause they sell like hotcakes fer folks that have ATV's and such...Really like JD's...


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

You're right about them selling and the prices they were going for. We actually have a need for the thing besides being a boat hauler so its somewhat of an investment.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> You're right about them selling and the prices they were going for. We actually have a need for the thing besides being a boat hauler so its somewhat of an investment.


Right on...dual purpose!:thumbsup:

You can always pick up a decent metal tool box to go on the front of the trailer (outside the rails on the tongue) to store vests/wheel kits/acces. too instead of clogging up the SUV....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jdixon (Mar 9, 2014)

I just picked up a small modified boat trailer and was wonder wether to put to 2 PA s side by side or double stack. Are there pros or cons either way.?


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Trailer by Eddie English ℅. LLC


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is the one I have been working on


----------

